# Probleme mit pdf aus Freehand (StudioMX)



## svenT (17. November 2004)

Hallo, ich habe nun einige Stunden in Foren verbracht, aber keine Abhilfe gefunden.
  Folgendes Problem:
 Wenn ich aus FH über den Acrobat Distiller (als Drucker) ein PDF ausgebe, stimmen die Farben in keinster Weise mit der Darstellung in Freehand überein (Grüntöne erscheinen Braun, etc.). Das selbe Problem habe ich bei der PDF Ausgabe aus Quark 5.
  Aus Photoshop heraus stimmen die Farben. 
  Ein Ausdruck entspricht eher der Darstellung des PDF, als der in Freehand. 

 Das Problem tritt wesentlich stärker bei RGB als bei CMYK auf. Evtl Problem des Farbmanagement in Freehand?)
  HILFE

  P.S.: Freehand ist version MX, Photoshop CS und Acrobat 6 Pro


----------



## jensen (18. November 2004)

Hallo,

Freehand stellt die Farben nie so korrekt dar wie Photoshop. Wenn ich in FH Farben anlege, dann messe ich diese vorher in PS und übernehme die Farbwerte.

Ausserdem gibts in FH unter Einstellung - Farben die Option "Monitor simuliert Farbauszugsdrucker", was zur besseren Darstellung, besonders bei CMYK-Bildern führt.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben..

mfg!
jens


----------



## svenT (18. November 2004)

ja, dass hilft ein wenig weiter, auch wenn die Sache mit dem Farbauszugsdrucker mir schon aufgefallen ist, aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht angehen, dass man seinen Rechner so bescheissen muss. Ausserdem zwingt einen das ja dazu, die Farbanpassung imer über Photoshop zu machen, was für ein Prog wie Freehand nicht akzeptabel sein kann. Zumal alle darauf hinweisen, dass bei der Kalibrierung von Freehand der Monitor auf keinen Fall den Farbauszugsdrucker simulieren soll. 

 Verdammt, die Kisten können nur Null und Eins, aber erstaunlich, wieviel Probleme einem zwei Zustände bereiten können 

 Gibt es evtl. ein Freehand Plug-In dafür? Oder hat jemand verlässliche PPDs für meinen Distiller(Vers.5)?

 Danke


----------

